# Paying your dues



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am always telling folks that you must be patient to
catch flathead. These pictures illustrate one mans
persistence for big flathead. There were several trips
taken between pictures so he paid his dues.



















Some folks say that catfish get smarter as they get older.
I have a theory that this one had the equivelent of
catfish alzheimer disease.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i catch the nasty thing all the time bass fishing biggest one so far 39.12 at tappen


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I wish I had a dollar for every time I got skunked. lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Man I wish I had a dollar for every time I got skunked. lol


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You gotta admit that when the big bite happens it is worth more than all those $'s.

I was able to fish with Robby, Misfit and Mike Magis for a few years before illness laid me low for a while. I often thought about those cold Fall Nites listening for a bite alarm that sometime never happened but gave a new meaning to life when it did. That second picture was a fabulous nite trip. Four flatheads hooked and landed. One over thirty, two over forty and one over fifty pounds. Talk about an experience to remember, I'll never forget that trip.


----------

